# Where is the best riding in SoCal?



## canuck1 (Jan 21, 2005)

We are planning a road cycling trip to California. Last year we spent a week in the Solvang area and loved it. We could go back there this year but it sounds like the roads are in rough shape (scary, they were already rough. Any thoughts on where to spend a week riding. Rides in the 70-100 mile range with good climbs, lite traffic, smooth roads, great resturants and great coffee is the goal. Where should we go?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think you've already found the best area. Yes, the rains have made a lot of roads less than A OK, but Ventura and Santa Barbara Counties are still probably the nicest riding around. In today's LA Times, by the way, there's a feature on the Discovery Team, and how it uses the area around Solvang as its winter training ground. If it's good enough for Lahhhnce, it's good enough for us.


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*Don't Forget about....*

Southern Orange county along the coast or down in San Diego along the Coast. Both are very scenic can have limited traffic and some elevation changes. PCH from Newport down to San Diego La Jolla area might work? Or an out an back in either area.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*If you're around Ventura Co. and want to visit Ojai...*

...the Ojai Valley Bike Path is virtually the only way in or out of the city; Hwy 150 is closed on both sides of Ojai, meaning no access from Carpinteria or Santa Paula, and Hwy 33 is down to one lane, with delays lasting for hours.  It's a great way to spend at least part of the day (I did a ride report on the previous version of the forum, but it didn't make it over to the archives....  )


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

The Central Coast is also nice. Highway 1 between Cambrian and Monterey is beautiful. However, the area tends to get hit with thick fog, especially in summer. Some of the climbs out of the coastal area are also nice.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

The roads in and around Solvang area are fine. The discovery boys just left there taining camp there and Helthnet just got here. I road Foxen Cyn. rd. and it in great shape and ran into the Helthnet team and road with them for a short wile.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Mar 31, 2003)

*Gotta put in a vote for the hometown...*

You could head inland a bit and check out the Redlands area (Home of the Redlands Classic.). 

We're right at the base of the San Bernardino mountains so we have plenty of climbing options. There are group rides for all levels starting at one of the local cofee shops (locally owned and operated, roast their own beans), on Saturday and Sunday mornings. If you wanna do something besides ride, LA and the mountains are both within an hour's drive.

If you do come to Redlands make sure to come in the fall/winter/early-spring, as the summers are miserable-hot, and smoggy.

Check out rwbtc.org, and riversidebicycleclub.org for local ride information.

-Trevor


----------

